
Systems and Constraints - jger15
https://www.mercatus.org/bridge/commentary/systems-and-constraints
======
ihm
Worth mentioning for those who don’t know that Mercatus is a Koch-funded
ideology and policy generator (I prefer this to the more obfuscatory “think
tank”).

------
weeksie
Martin Gurri is fascinating. His book Revolt of the Public is available
through Stripe Press. Worth the read about our current cycle of bang/whimper
crises and how our new communication styles lead to public actions that tend
to have little consequence compared to past uprisings, even though they tend
to dwarf the latter in number of participants.

~~~
lioeters
Thank you for mentioning the book - I put it on my reading list. Below is a
summary:

> Technology has categorically reversed the information balance of power
> between the public and the elites who manage the great hierarchical
> institutions of the industrial age government, political parties, the media.

> The Revolt of the Public tells the story of how insurgencies, enabled by
> digital devices and a vast information sphere, have mobilized millions of
> ordinary people around the world.

> Originally published in 2014, this updated edition of The Revolt of the
> Public includes an extensive analysis of Donald Trump's improbable rise to
> the presidency and the electoral triumphs of Brexit and concludes with a
> speculative look forward, pondering whether the current elite class can
> bring about a reformation of the democratic process and whether new
> organizing principles, adapted to a digital world, can arise out of the
> present political turbulence.

------
viburnum
I’m a sucker for any kind of complexity theorizing but I don’t see where this
is going.

~~~
hyperman1
I've always felt the same about all those fractals and chaos books: Pretty
pictures, feigenbaum constant, ... All fascinating, but I never saw any real
application from it.

Now this might be because chaos theory was in its infancy, or because the
books for the public were too dumbed down. In that case, these applications
might also apply here. Anybody an idea?

